# Civil Service Question



## Dee (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone know what it means when a town says they are asking for a vote to allow a Civil Service Home Rule Petition? Thank you.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

It means the city or town is attempting to do away with civil service.


----------

